# Potato's and Aerosol UV



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I have some lights that are putting out too much UV and causing the potato's to sprout prematurely. These are high bay acrylic fixtures. Has anyone heard of an aerosol spray to coat the clear lens with a UV protectant??? A film would not work in this case, too many contours and ridges.




Tie the microwave into the stove circuit. The stove circuit is 240 volts. That is what you need to operate your microwave correctly. I bet that your hot dogs are taking too long to cook in the microwave, aren't they. Talk to one of the home improvement experts at your local home dpeot or Lowes. They can explain how to do this and provide you with all of the materials required to complete the project.

Problem solved, next question please! 

You don't seem to want to accept the fact you're dealing with an expert in guerrilla warfare, with a man who's the best, with guns, with knives, with his bare hands. A man who's been trained to ignore pain, ignore weather, to live off the land, to eat things that would make a billy goat puke. In Vietnam my job was to dispose of enemy personnel. To kill! Period! Win by attrition. 

Thanks for posting....:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

The problem is I dont' think I'm going to be able to go to sleep until I figure this out


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Your note poking holes in the hot dogs that is why they are exploding. Start microwave a lower temp for first 20 seconds, than and only than, increase the temp by a value of L(x)d(x)3.1456/1.7344 (where L is the length of he hot dog and d the hot dogs diameter) and set the temp at that for 30 seconds. Let the hot dog rest for 1 minute on plate to let the microwaves escape, put on bun, and condiments and enjoy. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

360max said:


> Your note poking holes in the hot dogs that is why they are exploding. Start microwave a lower temp for first 20 seconds, than and only than, increase the temp by a value of L(x)d(x)3.1456/1.7344 (where L is the length of he hot dog and d the hot dogs diameter) and set the temp at that for 30 seconds. Let the hot dog rest for 1 minute on plate to let the microwaves escape, put on bun, and condiments and enjoy. I hope this answers your question.


Premature sprouting potato's are no joking matter sir


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Premature sprouting potato's are no joking matter sir


plant them next to roses, they only come up once a year and take the rest of the year off. The potatoes will be jealous, and might even make them grow above grade, get it, above grade?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn, I just answered my own question 2 in a row now. ****blick

http://www.****blick.com/products/krylon-uv-resistant-clear/


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Damn, I just answered my own question 2 in a row now. ****blick
> 
> http://www.****blick.com/products/krylon-uv-resistant-clear/


yea but you can't spray that on hot dogs


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I store my tubers in a root safe.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Damn, I just answered my own question 2 in a row now. ****blick
> 
> http://www.****blick.com/products/krylon-uv-resistant-clear/


Dude, i think just the paint is resistant. It wouldn't provide any protection to your product.
What makes you think UV is getting past the lens? Do you have an instrument to measure that spectrum?

You might have to use black balls.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Just don't plant the potatoes to close to the onions. 

As far as the paint is concerned, spray it in your eyes cletass and you won't be able to see the sprouts

Roger


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

UV light in food industry is used for disinfection, e.g. water or air. But irradiation of food with high-energy, ionising radiation is a used physical treatment of food. It can be used to prolong the shelf life of food products and/or to reduce health hazards associated with certain products due to the presence of pathogenic microorganisms.

The treatment may be applied for different purposes, such as:

*Prevention of germination and sprouting of potatoes,* onions and garlic
Disinfestation by killing or sterilising insects, which infest grains, dried fruit, vegetables or nuts.
Retardation of ripening and ageing of fruit and vegetables.
Prolongation of the shelf life and prevention of food-borne diseases by reducing the number of viable microorganisms in meat, poultry and seafood.
Reduction of microorganisms in spices and herbs


You read the article wrong, you should of told everyone you were having a problem with potatoes not germinating........ not prematurely germinating.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Dude, i think just the paint is resistant. It wouldn't provide any protection to your product.
> What makes you think UV is getting past the lens? Do you have an instrument to measure that spectrum?
> 
> You might have to use black balls.


Great idea. Any tips or links on a nice moderately priced uv tester?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Great idea. Any tips or links on a nice moderately priced uv tester?


Here is the cheapest UV tester I could find. 


Now for history,, the Irish Potato famine was caused when all the Irish Electricians installed new lighting. 
No one would buy these bad spuds. 
The Irish Electricians were rounded up and banished to NYC were they quickly invented the Paddy Wagon and became lazy and yet rich Americans.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Cars with plastic headlights come from the factory with a UV resistant coating. When it wears off and you buff the yellow away you have to respray them to keep the yellow from coming back. I think the coating would also work in reverse.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.kimberly.uidaho.edu/potatoes/CIS1153.pdf


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I have some lights that are putting out too much UV and causing the potato's to sprout prematurely.


If you hid the taters up your butt that would stop the sprouting.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Yea

Potatoes

That's what they call it now?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Chlorpropham, please follow manufactures instructions.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

The truth of the matter is, it's spring, what potatoes are left from last years crop should be sprouting because they are basically seed now. This will happen even if they are stored in a pitch black cellar.



Roger


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Damn, I just answered my own question 2 in a row now. ****blickhttp://www.****blick.com/products/krylon-uv-resistant-clear/


Good. Now maybe you can quit asking silly questions.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Good. Now maybe you can quit asking silly questions.


The sun might come up in the west tomorrow too!!:no::no:


----------

